# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Trt appoinment in the uk

## milky01623

Hi guys how's things?
Ok I have arranged an appt with my doc this am.i have read the stickies etc and find them very informative my only question is this
Here in th uk things are done a little different as in you have to be referred before you can see a specialist but I am taking the first step for over 5 years I have been feeling emotional (this is getting worse) my libido is rock bottom and I find it hard to be hard ( sorry for the pun but I can't think how else to put it lol) I am 41 years old is there anything I could do until I get some answers from the doc????????
And if anyone in England is currently receiving the trt please contact me 
Many thanks Milky

----------


## milky01623

Been to the docs and guess what !!!!!!
She said stop the protein shakes and it will all go back to normal........
Wtf.......

----------


## bass

not sure if should laugh or cry! what a buffoon of doctor she is. sorry you live in UK with your condition, its going to be tough to get a proper treatment. few of members here get TRT in UK, i am sure they'll chime in shortly. keep us posted.

----------


## milky01623

> not sure if should laugh or cry! what a buffoon of doctor she is. sorry you live in UK with your condition, its going to be tough to get a proper treatment. few of members here get TRT in UK, i am sure they'll chime in shortly. keep us posted.


Thanks for the reply bass I've rang the surgery back & complained so they've agreed to do fasted bloods but I think this was more to keep me quiet.......please chime in if you're in the uk and either receiving or self administering your own treatments so that I can at least find a doctor or some sort of treatment 
Thanks in advance milky

----------


## nicke1

> Thanks for the reply bass I've rang the surgery back & complained so they've agreed to do fasted bloods but I think this was more to keep me quiet.......please chime in if you're in the uk and either receiving or self administering your own treatments so that I can at least find a doctor or some sort of treatment 
> Thanks in advance milky


Good luck. 

I'm in the UK and started TRT through the private route. There are mens health clinics around. It's not cheap though, typically £150-£300 per consultation and costs on top for the blood work and treatment (£100 for each Nebido injection). 

Nick

----------


## milky01623

> Good luck.
> 
> I'm in the UK and started TRT through the private route. There are mens health clinics around. It's not cheap though, typically £150-£300 per consultation and costs on top for the blood work and treatment (£100 for each Nebido injection).
> 
> Nick


Cheers nick just what I needed to hear lol
Where did you find the clinic?

----------


## pugster

For private there is cheaper out there, google leger
clinic Doncaster.

----------


## devildog1967

iv just been allowed trt after many years of fighting , im in the uk and it is very hard too get. good luck bro

----------


## milky01623

Thanks for all the info I've got a feeling it's not going to b easy to get it!!!!!
Pls keep all the info coming and I'll keep you all posted

----------


## devildog1967

i self medicated for 2y too prove a point to them. i was 100% honest with my doctors about it . if your bloods are in guidelines you are stuffed .

----------


## milky01623

> i self medicated for 2y too prove a point to them. i was 100% honest with my doctors about it . if your bloods are in guidelines you are stuffed .


Dude I get my bloods done on 20:8 so once I get the results I'm kinda thinking that's when the s**t will hit the fan but if I don't get any joy then I'll either look at self meds or going to the leger in Doncaster..........
I've read their website and it seems they understand it tbh I'm toying with the idea of going there anyway just for a diagnosis

----------


## choker28

i went to my doctors told them i was depressed, teary and had no libido They did blood test and put me on Nebido simple as that

----------


## marcus300

I'm in the UK and been on trt for a few years now. I'm taking nebido which I find amazing and feel like 21 again. You need to explain to your doctor how you feel and tell her its affecting your life in a negative way, tell her you have stopped the shakes but what on earth that's got to do with anything I don't know lol.

You can get treatment on prescription without any problems but you must force the issue and make sure you exaggerate the symptoms .

----------


## pugster

tbh if you doc is that bad she thinks protein shakes have anything to do with testosterone lvls, i'd either ask to see another doc at your practice or look elsewhere (personally i'd also ask the practice manager where that GP get her info from),i also dont understand why they have asked for a fasted test if you are having testosterone lvls checked, fasted is usually for blood sugar problems (ive had multiple testosterone tests without having to fast).
at the end of the day it will all come down to your bloods , altho i dont use them personally ive spoken to Dr Savage at the leger clinic and he's fine to talk to and is also willing to work with most GP's (i.e he wil dx and monitor you , your own GP will prescribe -this keeps the costs down, providing of course that your own GP will work with him)

----------


## milky01623

> I'm in the UK and been on trt for a few years now. I'm taking nebido which I find amazing and feel like 21 again. You need to explain to your doctor how you feel and tell her its affecting your life in a negative way, tell her you have stopped the shakes but what on earth that's got to do with anything I don't know lol.
> 
> You can get treatment on prescription without any problems but you must force the issue and make sure you exaggerate the symptoms .


I'm gonna take this issue forward but tbh I don't think I'll need to do much exaggerating I'm just watching jess Ennis win gold in the Olympics and I'm in floods of tears r gerts just said "wtf is wrong" lol

----------


## milky01623

Thanx to all of you for your encouragement and advice and sharing your experiences pls don't stop them and as I start on this what I think is going to be a long road I'll share mine with you all
Cheers milky

----------


## chrishansen83

Bump, from London!

It is really baffling how stupid the docs are in general.

We have to be prepared to ask for help from somewhere else, or take matters to our hands.

Good luck!

----------


## --->>405<<---

good work milky im glad to see u started a thread in here dude! these guys know their stuff!  :Smilie:

----------


## milky01623

Hi guys
Well after sitting and fretting all weekend I decided to look for another path to use and once again it's one of the bro's on here who pointed me in this direction ......
I googled "the leger clinic" and rang them yesterday I am now awaiting a call from their specialist doctor for a chat this morning...
I'll keep you posted

----------


## milky01623

GOOD NEWS
I've got an appt sat morn with a specialist in Doncaster 
Finally someone who understands

----------


## milky01623

Can anyone tell me exactly what nebido is I know it's test but I can't find what sort as in cyp enanthe prop etc

----------


## pugster

nebido is Testosterone undecanoate , most trt docs will start you on gel (tostran) -doug savage included  :Smilie:

----------


## milky01623

> nebido is Testosterone undecanoate , most trt docs will start you on gel (tostran) -doug savage included


Thanks for the info on the clinic mate can I ask r u using the gel and if so what sort of results are/did u get cheers

----------


## pugster

i used the gel for around 3 months, unfortunately i am prone to eczema and the alcohol in the gel aggravated it so i was switched over to nebido , with the gel you see improvements quite fast (i felt better within a week of using it) , its fast absorption rate is alot easier to control and endo/uro's etc usually start you on gels to see how you react to the testosterone (i.e the gel is in-out your system within about 24hrs (hence the daily dosing) , if they gave you a nebido shot right away and you had some crazy reaction you would be buggered ) , my nebido shots are still being fine tuned (im at an 8 week interval atm) , i seem to use it up quite fast.
....good luck on your TRT journey.

----------


## chrishansen83

Nebido is a slow-acting testosterone ester (undecanoate, this is the longest acting one), I think the standard dosage is 1000mg / shot and you get it somewhere between 8-12 weeks intervals.

It is more convenient than doing 2x a week cyp for sure  :Big Grin: 

It is only available in Europe, the FDA didn't approve it for the USA.

There is a separate thread (or maybe three) on this forum solely to Nebido, there are quite a few people using it, with mixed results AFAIK.

Check out the topics, good luck!

----------


## milky01623

Fingers crossed 
I was just wondering if I can still cycle whilst on trt as I was planning one for jan 2013

----------


## lca5000

What part of the U.K you in?

Im in Manchester and see a women at first explained how I felt from there had blood work done and she said every thing was fine I went back to my GP and asked to be referred to another doc this time was at a different hospital and see and man first appointment had bloods checks second appointment I was given Trt gel few appointment later everything was fine long story short 

from that I concluded that it was better to see a male rather then a female because they can put them selfs in your shoes and understand and know what your going through where as a female cant

----------


## milky01623

> What part of the U.K you in?
> 
> Im in Manchester and see a women at first explained how I felt from there had blood work done and she said every thing was fine I went back to my GP and asked to be referred to another doc this time was at a different hospital and see and man first appointment had bloods checks second appointment I was given Trt gel few appointment later everything was fine long story short
> 
> from that I concluded that it was better to see a male rather then a female because they can put them selfs in your shoes and understand and know what your going through where as a female cant


Hiya buddy I'm in Nottinghamshire and yeah that is what's happens to me but I've now taken things into my own hands or gone private and have arranged an appointment with a specialist whom I'm seeing on Saturday so fingers crossed

----------


## lca5000

good luck bro

----------


## milky01623

Hey guys I'm getting a little apprehensive about my appointment tomorrow can anyone give me a little idea of what to expect and wether or not I'll get any meds 
Thanx

----------


## marcus300

You need to explain your symptoms and tell them its having a huge effect on your life. Exaggerate if you need to but tell them its getting worse each year. Tell then your desperate to feel normal again, don't hold back. They'll do bloods and give you the appropriate meds.

----------


## milky01623

> You need to explain your symptoms and tell them its having a huge effect on your life. Exaggerate if you need to but tell them its getting worse each year. Tell then your desperate to feel normal again, don't hold back. They'll do bloods and give you the appropriate meds.


Thanks Marcus so they'll do bw and then meds ? Will he not give me say gel till the results are back?

Btw great avi is it a scene from indiana jones

----------


## marcus300

I would presume he would medicate after the results are back unless he already has your other results from your doctor then he may prescribe some therapy. I hope he doesn't give you gel and goes with injections. Just play on your symptoms and make sure you tell them its causing issues with your everyday life.

----------


## milky01623

Ok guys I'm at the docs the truth will b known shortly fingers crossed

----------


## devildog1967

good luck bro

----------


## milky01623

Just got back from clinic
It's all good the doc says he would b very surprised if I haven't got low test but on the down side he's talking about gel to begin with and seeing how that goes...... Bloods av been took and I get results on Friday

----------


## milky01623

> I would presume he would medicate after the results are back unless he already has your other results from your doctor then he may prescribe some therapy. I hope he doesn't give you gel and goes with injections. Just play on your symptoms and make sure you tell them its causing issues with your everyday life.


Hi Marcus thanks for all your input but as you can see from my earlier post my doc is on about starting with gel!!!!!!
Can I get him to go with say nebido to start

----------


## pugster

personally i would not try to sway him in one direction or the other , gel works fine for some ppl and it may work well for you , trying to sway the doc right off the bat will start him thinking as to your motives ,UK docs are very wary of prescribing to bodybuilders as they dont want to be labelled as an easy supply route to anyone who is abusing steriods (you cant blame them for protecting there own interests).
one thing is for sure, if the docs catch you 'adding' stuff to your medication (thru the blood tests you will need to take to monitor test lvls /haemocrit etc) you will more than likely be dropped like a hot rock , tho if you are that way inclined im sure theres shorter acting esters etc that can be used between blood tests and someone here should be able to advise you.
you are just starting out on the TRT journey , results are often not miracles from day 1 and are usually progressive (one day you may find you just feel better and have only just noticed ) , i know its hard after waiting so long for help but try to be patient  :Smilie: 
good luck

----------


## marcus300

> Hi Marcus thanks for all your input but as you can see from my earlier post my doc is on about starting with gel!!!!!!
> Can I get him to go with say nebido to start


I doubt you will be able to change his mind on the treatment he wants to put you on. I started on gel but like many report it is not good and my doctor prescribed test e injections. So work with him and see how you feel on the gel, if you have problems I'm sure he will get you on injections and hopefully nebido.

Best of luck and let me know how you get on with the gel.

----------


## devildog1967

my doc has put me on test e with the option of neb in 4 months time, so i say work with your doc and go with what they say.

----------


## milky01623

Thanks guys I'm still waiting for my results but I'm just trying to get an insight as to what's involved with meds etc

----------


## milky01623

Nearly forgot what if any sides are involved with gel and is there any additional meds

----------


## milky01623

Ok I just got the phone call from the clinic....
The doc says" my level is 8 & should be about 16-18 for my age" 
So there it is confirmed I have low test and will b starting trt on the 1st of September 
Can I just say that if it wasn't for 405 and the info from you guys on this forum I would never had known. Thanx

----------


## pugster

a result this fast in the UK must be some sort of record  :Smilie:  , took me about 18months on the nhs, arguing with gp's and doing my own research of finding guidelines etc to put a case forward and get anything done.
keep us informed of your progress and good luck

*as far as sides go, imo dont even look at them, report a problem if one occurs other wise most ppl sit there waiting for them to happen and the smallest thing will get you wound up  :Smilie:

----------


## milky01623

> a result this fast in the UK must be some sort of record  , took me about 18months on the nhs, arguing with gp's and doing my own research of finding guidelines etc to put a case forward and get anything done.
> keep us informed of your progress and good luck
> 
> *as far as sides go, imo dont even look at them, report a problem if one occurs other wise most ppl sit there waiting for them to happen and the smallest thing will get you wound up


Dude unfortunately it's not the nhs and is coming out of my own coffers but I figured it's best to get help sooner rather than later lol

----------


## pugster

> Dude unfortunately it's not the nhs and is coming out of my own coffers but I figured it's best to get help sooner rather than later lol


yer i know but its a start , hopefully if things improve for you healthwise you can convince your GP to prescribe for you instead and dr savage to just monitor , if you can show you are better on TRT theres not really an argument the GP can use  :Smilie:

----------


## milky01623

Bump for Micky h

----------


## Plunn

Hi 
26 years old and T level of 291ng/dl or 10.1nmol/l. bummer score for someone my age. Nasty symptoms all typical of low test. Hypogonadism is recognized to start at 300ng/dl but still I was not able to get any help from the NHS. Basically my level is just within the range that they consider 'normal' even through the test is massively flawed. It seemed like they simply did to ever understand the topic. I had one doctor tell me testosterone is a useless hormone! Where should I begin with a comment like that! Anyway, I thought I was stuffed. No help on the NHS and couldnt afford private treatment in London. :bbhanging:bbhanging:bbhanging:bbhanging:bbhanging :bbhanging:bbhanging:frown: That was, until I found Dr Savage at the Leger Clinic. So willing to help and treat the symptoms and not the level. I am now on nebido, administering every 12 weeks and havent been happier. Life is back on track and it did not cost the earth. Honestly, dont bother trying to fight the NHS; you will suffer for longer unnecessarily.
Anyway, just saw Dr Savages name and thought I would give my pennies worth lol.
:bbhanging

----------


## milky01623

Hi guys I'm WORRIED!!!!!!
Is this normal my nuts are shrinking and I don't seem to produce the same amount of man juice as I used to!!!
Please help

----------


## milky01623

Ok so update as to my trt
I rang the clinic this morning to express my concerns over cartain issues namely my nuts shrinking and basically I've just returned from a very uplifting appointment I now have in hand 3 month supply of gel I will start tomorrow am
This is my beginning I'll keep u posted

----------


## milky01623

I've started!!!!!!
6am I applied the gel this is day 1 of my new life (hopefully) 
Nothing to report lol
Just curious tho 50mg/5g this seem a high dose to use daily???
Oh well im not the medic 
I'll keep you all posted

----------


## pugster

> Hi guys I'm WORRIED!!!!!!
> Is this normal my nuts are shrinking and I don't seem to produce the same amount of man juice as I used to!!!
> Please help


your nuts will shrink when you start using the HRT not beforehand , so if that is a worry things are gonna get worse  :Smilie:  , only about 10% of the gel is absorbed afaik.

----------


## Plunn

Pugster is absolutely right, your testicles will shrink because your balls do not need to produce test and so go into hibernation mode. this can ultimately destroy their ability to ever produce test if done for long enough (although everyone is different and so reacts differently but the potential is there). in regards to the Gel it is debatable how useful they are especially at 50mg. some people describe a euphoric feeling near the beginning which then dies away and left feeling worse than before- this comes from the gel 'topping up' your normal test but then the testes stop producing and your level can drop further then before! total speaking terms with your doc is important, regular bloods but more importantly, your doc should treat the symptoms not the level. if you still feel crap the likelihood is that it is not working to the degree that it needs to be better. your treatment may need to be altered or changed. i went from Gel, test ethanate and finally nebido and found my preference to the latter treatment. but do give it time, nothing happens over night. good luck milky, when it better you have a feeling that you will not have felt since 16, which I had totally forgotten about until i got better

----------


## milky01623

Thanx for that plunn but tbh I haven't felt a euphoric feeling yet but it is only 3 days lol in all honesty I still feel the same as before but I am apprehensive about it all and living in hope but I suppose the main thing is I'm on trt so things are going to get better

----------


## Plunn

I never really felt any different on gel, it simply didn't work for me. My levels didn't go up or down on it, just stayed stagnant. 3 days is still very early buddy do give it time. I changed after 3 months to ethanate, .5ml ever 7 days. Marked improvement After another 3 months. Test levels went to 20 but my Face expanded and looked like a chipmunk, not cool. Changed again to nebido every 12 weeks with 6 week loading phase. Nothing has worked for me like that has. I litually feel like im 16 again, brilliant. Give a bit of time, check ur levels but more importantly keep a diary of how you feel. Note improvements and shortfalls and then inform doctor when you next see him. You may need to changed like me but for the meantime, give gel a chance. Don't be disappointed if it does not work, there is better treatments to sort us out which are available

----------


## milky01623

Well I'm a week into testogel and tbh I don't feel any different!!!!!
I keep telling myself it's a marathon not a sprint but I don't believe it.....
I havent felt any euphoric feeling or rise in libido & I'd still rather read a book in bed lol
Is this just me ????

----------


## pugster

any changes will take time and be gradual , maybe your expectations of trt are too high? remember you are trying to reach normal testosterone lvls only -not the supraphysiological levels associated with bb , ive used gels for 3 months and have been on shots for 9 months now and ive never felt any 'euphoria' either , the only way you are going to get a eurphoric feeling from TRT is by mixing it with cocaine , which is going to end up being pretty expensive and creating a habit at he same time.

----------


## Plunn

Once again Pugster is right. How old are you Milky? The simple fact of the matter is the longer you have suffered the longer it will take to get better. For me it’s gone like this;
1. being able to stay up later 
2. feeling generally happier about everything really 
3. libido returned (made me even happier)
Im quite young and was not sick for long. It has not taken too long for me but it is very subjective and each person is different. Pugster, I don’t think his expectations are too high, he wants to feel normal again. It is how I felt, but it takes time. It would be too much to expect it to get better over night. TRT has the potential to completely change how you feel, your perspective on life, your confidence and you physical abilities. It was the best thing I have ever done. These things will take time Milky but you will get better. Use the gels for the mo, if they don’t work and you don’t get better then switch to Nebido (that is an incredible form of treatment). Would defo steer clear of the coke and trt routine, would not recommend that

----------


## milky01623

Thanx for your replies 
I guess it was the dr sayin some guys phone after a week sayin "this is a miracle" I think my expectations were a little high
I'm 41 but I think I've been suffering for about 9 years or at least that's when I lost morning glory etc and I'd put off sex as long as I could then I'd get drunk and blame it on that lol
I've spoken to my dr and he told me to book in for more bloods after a month so all is not lost yet

----------


## milky01623

Hi guys 
Just a quick update I've been on testogel for nearly 3 weeks now and it must be present as I now have peanuts instead of walnuts but what I don't understand is that I rub the gel on and feel ok until about midday then I start to get low to where I was in the beginning 
Is the gel working?
Do I need a stronger dose?
Thanx

----------


## milky01623

Another quick update
After a long discussion with my doctor it's been decided that the way forward for numerous reasons will be nebido :-) 
I'm now waiting for an appointment for the first injection to start the loading phase 
I'd like to once again thank everyone for all their input and help whilst I'm starting my treatment 
Cheers milky

----------


## pugster

nebido is slow to start working , but when it does its a great therapy , im up to about 6 shots now and the more shots i have the better i feel , shot is pretty large @ 4ml right after its done i found it helps if i go for a walk for a few miles and now i have no pip at all from it , tho the first shot did feel pretty weird (nurse said she was sorry i said i felt more sorry for her having to look at my ass at 8.30 in the morning) P

----------


## milky01623

^^^^^^^ nurse pmsl
Tbh I'm releaved that I'm going onto nebido as I find gel so inconvienient with my job and trying to give the kids a reasonable explanation as to why I'm applying it
It sounds a little daft but I'm genuinely excited at the thought of getting back to me

----------


## milky01623

Get my first nebido shot on Saturday 
Marcus steM mentioned that you had a really good write up about neb but I can't find it can you help pls 
Cheers milky

----------


## marcus300

> Get my first nebido shot on Saturday 
> Marcus steM mentioned that you had a really good write up about neb but I can't find it can you help pls 
> Cheers milky


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...therapy-Nebido

----------


## milky01623

Thanx Marcus that's a great read and has put me at ease about it
Have you suffers any sides?

----------


## marcus300

> Thanx Marcus that's a great read and has put me at ease about it
> Have you suffers any sides?


No I've suffered zero sides, all positives

----------


## milky01623

> No I've suffered zero sides, all positives


That's really good to hear don't think I could cope with bitch tits at 41 lol I'm only just getting rid of moobs on my cut haha

On a more serious note would I b able to cycle as I was planning to in January I understand it would have to be short esthers

----------


## marcus300

> That's really good to hear don't think I could cope with bitch tits at 41 lol I'm only just getting rid of moobs on my cut haha
> 
> On a more serious note would I b able to cycle as I was planning to in January I understand it would have to be short esthers


You will have to find out what protocol they going to put you on and when they going to do blood test etc. But of course you can cycle while on nebido either short or long esters will be fine.

----------


## Plunn

Hi Milky. really pleased to hear that you are being put on nebido. gel didnt do it for me either plus massively para about going near my kid after application. whats this stuff about cycling while on trt. i know its possible but milky, our hormones are shot to sh*t, do you really want to mess around with it more!? my advice would be to cruise on trt and leave the other stuff. you dont need to take anyones advise and if you dont like it then bin it, but i could never cycle again after what has happened to me. Its been nothing but bad news and now paying the price for the rest of my life for it

----------


## Plunn

also Milky, are you being treated by dr savage at the leger clinic? is that were you are going on sat? if so, i may run into you, im there sat too

----------


## milky01623

> also Milky, are you being treated by dr savage at the leger clinic? is that were you are going on sat? if so, i may run into you, im there sat too


Yeah I'll b there on saturday 
Sounds wierd but I'm quite looking forward to this journey in my life & I know what you mean about goin near the kids I'm just the same 
Thanks for all the input plunn may see you sat

----------


## Back In Black

I have an appointment at The Leger Clinic in 10 days time!!!

----------


## milky01623

> I have an appointment at The Leger Clinic in 10 days time!!!


Cool you'll like dr.savage he's very informative

----------


## Plunn

Hi Milky. so nebido shot went ok? do you notice any difference?

----------


## dec11

> Hi Milky. really pleased to hear that you are being put on nebido. gel didnt do it for me either plus massively para about going near my kid after application. whats this stuff about cycling while on trt. i know its possible but milky, our hormones are shot to sh*t,* do you really want to mess around with it more!?* my advice would be to cruise on trt and leave the other stuff. you dont need to take anyones advise and if you dont like it then bin it, but i could never cycle again after what has happened to me. Its been nothing but bad news and now paying the price for the rest of my life for it


he's never going back to his natty system, whats the big deal about him running a few cycles a year? i think you're kinda misinformed and OTT in your statement

----------


## pugster

> Hi Milky. so nebido shot went ok? do you notice any difference?


he wont feel much difference until after the 3rd or 4th shot , for me and many others nebido has a cumulative effect (the more you have the better you feel) , as its his first he will however feel like he's had a gold ball implanted in his arse :P

----------


## dec11

> he wont feel much difference until after the 3rd or 4th shot , for me and many others nebido has a cumulative effect (the more you have the better you feel) , *as its his first he will however feel like he's had a gold ball implanted in his arse* :P


haha, true words.

you're dead right, my nebido is improving steadily, getting my 5th in 2wks  :Smilie:

----------


## Plunn

Hi Dec11. I am not ill informed buddy, know quite a bit about this. We can both agree that natty test is gone. The biggest problem I would consider this that we are on this for life, not a huge amount but still for the rest of our lives. If he continues to do heavy cycles for years to come there is a chance that his body becomes tolerant to large volumes introduced into the body and so the small amounts that he uses may stop becoming as effective. His body can become habituated. Fun things to do with low test may return like limp d*ck, joy. As such he will have to increase the amount. If that is done he opens the door to risks. Can you imagine the one thing that works becomes ineffective because the tolerance becomes too high? I’d rather not thanks. Understand where im coming from now?

----------


## dec11

> Hi Dec11. I am not ill informed buddy, know quite a bit about this. We can both agree that natty test is gone. The biggest problem I would consider this that we are on this for life, not a huge amount but still for the rest of our lives. If he continues to do heavy cycles for years to come there is a chance that* his body becomes tolerant to large volumes introduced into the body and so the small amounts that he uses may stop becoming as effective.* His body can become habituated. Fun things to do with low test may return like limp d*ck, joy. As such he will have to increase the amount. If that is done he opens the door to risks. Can you imagine the one thing that works becomes ineffective because the tolerance becomes too high? I’d rather not thanks. Understand where im coming from now?


this doesnt happen, i always drop back down to a normal state. it just doesnt work that way mate, do a bit of reading up.

----------


## milky01623

Hi guys 

It's nice to see that your test levels are ok plunn & dec11 lol
Yes I did feel like I had a gold ball in my arse and my moods are up and down but in the bigger picture its worth it...... I get my next in November but I've managed to get an appt on the nhs so fingers crossed there 
As for the cycle 
1 I have NEVER cycled anything 
2 I figured I'm on the stuff for life just 1 blast won't hurt 
3 what's wrong with putting on a little size as I've been a lorry driver for 20yrs and fat for most if it I'm now able to get a nice shape so why shouldn't I?

But honestly guys thanx cos I now have both sides of the argument 

Life's too short for second guessing

----------


## Plunn

Hi. So question for anyone who can answer. Trt for me has now been a while now but only 2 weeks into second shot of nebido. I have been having very sudden and intense hot flushes. I become very hot and start sweating, my whole body but unusually badly on my hands. I have done some research and i have read that it may be that my levels and still fluctuating and trying to balance. They go on to say that once levels stabilise that they should go away. My doctor thinks that it could be that the potency of the shot was at it's most intense 2 weeks in, so could be that.

So, two different hypothesis, of which both I can see merit. Any other takes on my random flushes??

----------


## pugster

i experienced this myself the first 2/3 shots and it now seems to have stopped (they usually only lasted around 15 mins max , sweat dripping off my face), so maybe its the body just getting used to them , i ve also read of a few ppl taking nebido who are having E2 spikes 7-14 days after a shot - which then settles down as they gradually drop until the next shot.
it might be worth getting an E2 test 2 weeks after your shot just to check your E2 isnt getting a bit high , either that or just wait it out like i did and see if it still happens after 4/5 shots.

*i forgot to add , this was also one of the symptoms i had before i got TRT , its listed as one of the symptoms of low test , E2 imbalance.

----------


## jwws9999

back to the op, how is milky feeling

----------


## milky01623

> back to the op, how is milky feeling


I'm feeling great thanx for asking 
I'm 3 weeks in on my first shot and I'm experiencing a raging cold but I think that is more down to the weather lol
I must be getting back to my old self as I've started to act first worry later!!!!!!!
My latest act first would be entering the unofficial bulk classic in the lounge
What on earth was I thinking I'm 41 not 25 oh well it's a new lease of life and a goal

Infinity and beyond

----------


## milky01623

Ok guys a quick update. 

Today I went for my first nhs appointment with a view to getting trt
All was going well I thought then the endo says I'm going to prescribe you 1 more shot off nebido and the take me off it to investigate why I have low test!!!!!!!!
Wtf
I have low test and I feel 1000% better for having nebido shots why take me off it all the bloodworks were done for diagnosis
What should I do? Stay private or allow the endo to do this?

----------


## Back In Black

Stay private. NHS are trying to save money left right and centre!

----------


## milky01623

> Stay private. NHS are trying to save money left right and centre!


Haha no shi Sherlock I think in gonna have the free shot and continue with both or make a decision after speaking to dr savage 
It just seems ridiculous

----------


## marcus300

Thats a retarded decision by your endo

----------


## milky01623

> Thats a retarded decision by your endo


My thoughts entirely Marcus so now I'm like how should I deal with this?

I have to get bloods done on Friday am at 8:45
They are T3,T4,IGF,Cortisol,Cholesterol & a few more that I can't remember can u explain what these are please or correct me
T3 thyroid
T4 free test
IGF insulin 
Cortisol ?????

Thanx milky

----------


## milky01623

Got my 2nd nebido jab today 

The nurse was really quick but man talk about pip......:-(

----------


## milky01623

Hi guys just a quick update and a question for the vets

Had my third shot yesterday of nebido but the doc said I'm not respond very quickly to it 
My blood test showed tat my test level was 9:8nm on 12/7/12 the dr said that on my 2nd shot my level should be aroun 15
Has any of the vets heard of this ppl not responding very quickly and should my level be higher?

----------


## krugerr

Glad you got the help you we're looking for Milky! 

I'm currently in the process of convincing my NHS doctor to give me TRT. I had levels as low as 208ng/dl and I'm 23! I look forward to following the rest of your progress.

----------


## milky01623

Man good luck with the nhs I've had to stay private as the endo was going to take me off it to see why I have low test 
Fvck that for a game of soldiers I haven't felt this good for years and I don't plan going back to being moody

----------


## pugster

after my 2nd shot i think my trough level (at the end of 12 weeks) was at 10.7n/mol , my endo then dropped me from 12 weeks to 8 and it then went up to 17 n/mol trough and i felt alot better (after my 2nd 12 week shot i called him 10 weeks in and told him i felt as rough as f*** (which i did) .

*personally milky i'd have tried to stick it out to get free treatment and monitoring as it can work out expensive in the long run (which it will be) , it took me over a yr of messing about with the NHS and arguing with them but i got there in the end.

----------


## milky01623

I know what your saying about the nhs pugster I haven't totally given up I'm just flabbergasted that they don't see the benefit of it I'm waiting for another appt with the endo so ill see what they say at this one 
Fingers crossed

----------


## Back In Black

> I know what your saying about the nhs pugster I haven't totally given up I'm just flabbergasted that they don't see the benefit of it I'm waiting for another appt with the endo so ill see what they say at this one
> Fingers crossed


The NHS are on serious lockdown of funds for anything that isn't serious. I couldn't even get a blood test for low test recently. It would take some persistence to get any long term treatment from them.

Milky, on the plus side, my test levels have gone from 11 to 17 in 2 months on the gel :Smilie:

----------


## limey1664

I've been following this thread as i've just been approved for Nabido in a 4 week period. This is from the day i walked into the Doctors, 2 bloods and Endo consultation. My Ts were low (4.6 and 6.2). i believe the reason i have got it quick is that i chose to see the Endo privately. I was given the name by my Doctor and the consultation will be £150- £200 (havnt had the bill yet) which i think is good value to have everything sorted in 4 weeks. Also my doctor is allowing to self administer and tomorrow im pick ing up 3 shots on 1 prescription! pretty good value!
i plan to do 1 tomorrow, 1 in 6 weeks and the 3rd 6 weeks after this. Has any one tried this spacing as i think the usual protocol is 12 weeks after the 6 weaker or am i reading it wrong. Hope this helps. im in South Manchester area.

----------

